# ball joint replacement



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey all - Anyone know if there is a write up on replacing front lower ball joints? I've searched and cant seem to find one.

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

It's pretty straightfoward as far as replacing ball joints go. Use a ball joint separator to get it out of the spindle. Remove arm, press out old ball joint, press in new. Reinstall arm. A little more involved than that.

I think the greatest difficulty I had was removing one of the nuts off of one of the ball joints as the stud would spin when trying to remove it.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Couple of quick notes:

-You'll have to remove the rotors in order get the ball joint out of the spindle. Because the ball joint is sort of inside the rotor, you don't have enough clearance to get it out of the spindle with the rotor on
-Be sure to pick up the applicable TTY nuts/bolts
-After installing the front control arm back into the car, **** the ball joint stud to the proper angle and place a jack under it and raise it into the spindle
-Once fed through the spindle, reuse the old nut, tighten to pull the ball joint all the way through the spindle before removing and replacing with your new locknut
-Torque to spec with the wheels back on and the suspension loaded.

You'll need a 22mm wrench for this job. A 22mm ratcheting wrench will rock here. You are not going to fit a socket on that nut.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

For removing the control arm itself:

Pontiac GTO 2005 - 2006 Lower Control Arm Replacement - WikiAuto


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

K I appreciate the info. I've never replaced a ball joint and I'm a little nervous about doing it myself... Most people seem to think it's pretty easy and I've been watching videos and reading up on it. It doesn't sound too complicated. I have replaced my radius rod bushings, end links, and sway bar bushings; but I was able to do that because I found an amazing write up on this forum, with step by step instructions.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Steamwalker said:


> For removing the control arm itself:
> 
> Pontiac GTO 2005 - 2006 Lower Control Arm Replacement - WikiAuto


nice! thanks


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

If you had access to a hydraulic press, it'd probably be a lot easier. Hand tools can be very difficult for pressing out/in ball joints/bushings.

Also, remove the ball joint boot before pressing in the ball joint. Otherwise, you are going to tear the rubber boot.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I was going to rent a ball joint press. They look a little clumsy to use, though


----------

